# Small business grant



## Tiramisu's Nyappy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, our company is entered into a small business grant for 250k. We need 250 votes by June 30th for our submission to be judged. Currently, right now, we have *233* votes and need 17 more! It seems like a lot but just a few days ago we still needed over 100 votes. We need all the help we get and every vote counts!
To vote, go to:
www.missionsmallbusiness.com
Log in through Facebook. Unfortunately, Facebook is the only way to log in, so if you do not have an account you can't vote. 
Type in Colored Egg Farms into the business name search
Then vote!

If you need any more help go to www.coloredeggfarms.com for an image guide on how to vote or if you want to know more about our business.

Thank You!!!


----------

